# What Hillary left out...



## Gypsy (Mar 11, 2007)

I think this editorial is spot on.  

http://www.nypost.com/seven/03102007/postopinion/editorials/what_hillary_left_out_editorials_.htm

WHAT HILLARY LEFT OUT

March 10, 2007 -- Sen. Hillary Clinton presumed the other day to give a think-tank audience a history lesson. But it turns out that the would-be president is herself in need of some tutoring. 

Appearing before the Center for American Progress, Clinton quoted extensively from President Franklin Roosevelt's speech to the nation two days after the attack on Pearl Harbor. 

"We are now in this war. We are all in it, all the way. Every man, woman and child is a partner in the most tremendous undertaking of our American history," FDR told an anxious nation that had just entered World War II. 

Added Clinton: "That was presidential leadership that understood that when American soldiers are in harm's way, we are all at war." 

Of course, there was something else Roosevelt understood about war and presidential leadership - as does the current commander-in-chief, George W. Bush: When you find yourself in a war, you fight to win. 

As FDR put it in that same speech: "The United States can accept no result save victory, final and complete . . . The sources of international brutality, wherever they exist, must be absolutely and finally broken . . . We're going to fight it with everything we got." 

Hillary conveniently chose not to quote from that part of the speech. 

Which no doubt explains why, when asked point blank whether she believed America should win the war in Iraq, she hemmed and hawed, refusing to answer directly. 

No surprise there - the word "victory" has apparently vanished from the vocabulary of just about every Democrat on Capitol Hill. 

That much is obvious from the cut-and-run timetables unveiled by Speaker Nancy Pelosi and other top House Democratic leaders - legislation that might more accurately be labeled the Insurgents Victory Act. 

In yet another bid to undercut the president - to say nothing of the generals in the field and the troops they command - Pelosi & Co. propose a measure that would set a strict timetable for the total withdrawal of U.S. troops from Iraq, starting as early as four months from now. 

Even if the troop surge in Baghdad and Anbar Province succeeds - as initial indications suggest it is doing. 

Indeed, Pelosi would set the latest date by which all U.S. troops must leave Iraq as the end of August 2008 - just before the start of the presidential general-election campaign. 

Talk about using the war for partisan political purposes. 

Bush - showing appropriate presidential leadership - immediately vowed to veto the measure, should it actually pass both houses of Congress. 

And with good reason. 

Bad enough that the Democrats' proposal would handcuff Gen. David Petraeus, the top U.S. commander in Iraq. 

It would also telegraph to the terrorist insurgency and the warring militias just how long they need to keep inflicting American casualties before a weak-willed congressional majority pulls out. 

Say this for Hillary Clinton and the rest of the Democrats - they've decided to stop hiding behind symbolic resolutions. Instead, they've made clear, in no uncertain terms, that for them, victory in Iraq is not an option. 

FDR would have been appalled. 

Rightly so.


----------



## rangerpsych (Mar 11, 2007)

fucking cowardly shitheads, the "democratic" leadership in this country is largely to blame for the stupidity that results overseas. repub's will cut the fucking leashes and let the dogs do the fucking dirty work, but the democrats get fucking all terrified when the barking starts, let alone fur flies.


----------



## pardus (Mar 11, 2007)

Pathetic


----------



## Typhoon (Mar 11, 2007)

Remember what happened when Senator Clinton's husband pulled the troops out of Somalia. It has ceased to exist as a functioning country to this day. I believe that the results of a similar move in Iraq would have much more disasterous geopolitical and economic consequences to the US and the world.


----------



## pardus (Mar 11, 2007)

Well stated.
You can also add to that by saying that America gained a reputation for being weak after that incident, it was _widely_ held that the US was soft and that all one needed to do to make the US leave an AO was to kill a couple of soldiers, preferably publicly and nastily, (I even believed that at one time), to be fair to Clinton though, that stated with Carter in Iran, reinforced by Regan in Lebanon etc...
To pull out of Iraq will be a disaster of massive proportions that the USA (and the west) will feel ramifications for for the next 50 yrs or so, ramifications that at a _minimum_ will mean many American lives lost.
This will be held WIDELY (and you can quote me on this) as Islam's defeat of the 5th Christian Crusade, giving them an absolutely perfect recruiting tool for the next 1,000 odd years.

Read the headlines
"The worlds greatest superpower _by FAR_ defeated by faith"

Fucking disaster....

But all the politicians (from both sides) who will force the withdrawal of US troops, will all be retired and living with their fat pensions totally immune to the fall out in their ivory towers.

I FUCKING HATE POLITICIANS, BUNCH OF FUCKING MANGY MONGRELS!

 :soap:


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 11, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> But all the politicians (from both sides) who will force the withdrawal of US troops, will all be retired and living with their fat pensions totally immune to the fall out in their ivory towers.



Steel on target.  

True, but eventually they will suffer the same fate as the rest of us should we pull out.  They're just too blind in their hatred of this administration to see...   

Those that ignore history are doomed to repeat it.


----------



## pardus (Mar 11, 2007)

Wise words.


----------



## rangerpsych (Mar 12, 2007)

The hadjis outside are frightful
the mre's are not delightful
With the front movement starting to slow..

MAKE IT GLOW
MAKE IT GLOW
MAKE IT GLOW....


----------



## Typhoon (Mar 12, 2007)

> To pull out of Iraq will be a disaster of massive proportions that the USA (and the west) will feel ramifications for for the next 50 yrs or so, ramifications that at a minimum will mean many American lives lost.


I am highly concerned about this, and I don't want to hand off a conflict to our children that will cost them more lives than in our generation...

I am worried that so many in this country are not looking at the long term "big picture" of what effects the foreign policy decisions we make now will have in 20 to 50 years...


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 12, 2007)

Don't have time to search for it at the moment, but Ted Koppel had a special called Our Children's Childrens War.  He basically states (surprisingly) that to pull out now is a big mistake.  I say surprisingly because most in MSM only echo the dims.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 12, 2007)

rangerpsych said:


> The hadjis outside are frightful
> the mre's are not delightful
> With the front movement starting to slow..
> 
> ...



Excellent!


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 12, 2007)

Ok, found one thing re my above post about Koppel.  One thing I disagree with is his comment re the past 24 years.  I think it's longer than that...

http://newsbusters.org/node/11343


----------



## Typhoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for the link to the article, Gypsy. Ted Koppel makes a number of excellent points; and says what the folks in Congress should be considering now: What will happen after a US pullout from Iraq...


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 12, 2007)

No one says it better than Sean Penn

[youtube]Qa-O5tcMeTo[/youtube]


----------



## Looon (Mar 12, 2007)

:doh: hahahahahahaahaha


----------

